# ***OFFICIAL*** Paul Daley vs. Dustin Hazelett Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Paul "Semtex" Daley facing Dustin "McLovin" Hazelett in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll re-open this once match-up is officially announced.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Bump. Thread is now open.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that Hazelett will sub Daley. I think he will look for the early takedown and then finish the fight. Daley definitely has the advantage on the feet, but he needs to keep the fight there to get the win.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

If this fight hits the ground Daley is done.

He needs to sprawl and use perfect footwork. If he can do this he'll knock Hazelett out.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im going with Daley by first round KO. I really hope Daley can pick up this win, he is a super exciting fighter and seems like a class act. I wouldnt be surprised to see the UFC start to hype the shit out of Daley if he wins this one, he is an exciting fighter and he is from the U.K.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> Im going with Daley by first round KO. I really hope Daley can pick up this win, he is a super exciting fighter and seems like a class act. I wouldnt be surprised to see the UFC start to hype the shit out of Daley if he wins this one, he is an exciting fighter and he is from the U.K.


I want to see Daley fight Hardy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I want to see Daley fight Hardy.


YES! This fight would be a standup battle until the bell rang. Only I think someone would go down before the final bell!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> YES! This fight would be a standup battle until the bell rang. Only I think someone would go down before the final bell!


In a pure striking match Daley would knock Dan out before the end of round one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> In a pure striking match Daley would knock Dan out before the end of round one.


And I would have a very happy night after that! :thumb02:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Semtex and Hardy are training partners and good mates, so I'd doubt they'd be fighting any time soon.

Really looking forward to this fight. It's an interesting match up. Hazelett's a beast on the ground and Semtex is a beast on the feet. Just have to see how much Semtex has trained his ground game and his takedown defence down at Team Rough House because if this fight goes to the ground, then it's all over for Daley. I'd like to see Semtex pick up the KO, but I do like Hazelett as well, so wouldn't be too fussed if he pulls out the submission victory.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> *Semtex and Hardy are training partners and good mates, so I'd doubt they'd be fighting any time soon.*
> 
> Really looking forward to this fight. It's an interesting match up. Hazelett's a beast on the ground and Semtex is a beast on the feet. Just have to see how much Semtex has trained his ground game and his takedown defence down at Team Rough House because if this fight goes to the ground, then it's all over for Daley. I'd like to see Semtex pick up the KO, but I do like Hazelett as well, so wouldn't be too fussed if he pulls out the submission victory.


I believa Hardy said fairly recently that he would fight any of his training partners if it meant fighting for the title or a title shot. 

I can't be bothered to find the source right now but I believe he said somehting like: "I punch my mates in the mouth every day in training." It was all around the time of the Anderson v Lyoto discussions that were going on at the time, fair play to hardy I say.

But back on topic, I think daley will have his hands full with Hazelett, he'll probably find some success on the feet but sooner or later I see it going to the ground where Hazelett is obviously at his best. 

I really think this'll be a hard fought battle for both guys but eventually, I see McLovin tapping Daley out.


----------



## Jammaster J (Aug 15, 2009)

daley by ko 1st round


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Daley has pretty solid TDD and hazeleet doesnt have the best take downs...I see this fight ending just like the Kampman fight. 1st round KO/TKO for Daley.


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

I just watched the 108 count down. Mclovin is the official anti-sh!t talker. He had to have a surrogate smack talker, Dorian Price. But Daley is classic, " The UFC can't show me anything new, I have over 30 pro fights". 

I see this one going the way of his fight vs Jake Shields, first round arm bar.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

My head says Hazelett but my heart says Daley.

At the end of the day I have to go with Daley, for patriotism more than anything else.

I'll be praying that Daley knocks Hazelett out before the fight goes to the ground. I have faith! Don't mess with Semtex on the feet.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Semtex and Hardy are training partners and good mates, so I'd doubt they'd be fighting any time soon.
> 
> Really looking forward to this fight. It's an interesting match up. Hazelett's a beast on the ground and Semtex is a beast on the feet. Just have to see how much Semtex has trained his ground game and his takedown defence down at Team Rough House because if this fight goes to the ground, then it's all over for Daley. I'd like to see Semtex pick up the KO, but I do like Hazelett as well, so wouldn't be too fussed if he pulls out the submission victory.


 weird, him and his coach kept saying he will be "the 1st champion from the UK".... guess he has a ton of confidence in his boy Hardy vs GSP then hehe


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I really like both of these guys.

As a submission guy, Hazelett is really fun for me to watch.

As someone who likes to see guys bang it out, Semtex never disappoints.

The fact is, though, if Dustin wants to win, he's got to do what only one guy in recent memory has done: submit Paul Daley. Oh, and the guy who did it (Jake Shields) is a much, much better grappler than Dustin Hazelett. That's objective assessment.

Paul is stronger and hits harder than any of the guys Dustin has beaten recently. It's going to be hard for Dustin, who's not a wrestler, to get Paul to the ground.

On the other hand, Paul just has to stay at a distance where he can deliver his left hook or straight right and he can put McLovin' (or anybody else, for that matter) to sleep.

I'm excited to see Paul Daley in the UFC. It's about damn time.

I'm thinking about getting T-Shirts made for the war wagon.

War Paul Daley!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

yeh i like hazelett but i think daley will be able to neutralize his BJJ with his strength (as long as he doesnt get too cocky), and should catch him

2nd round ko/tko


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

No love for McLovin I really would love to see him pull off a slick submission and really think he can just has to figure out a way to get Daley to the ground.And man what is up these English fighters every one of them are the most cocky dang fighters I think I have ever seen.Come on Hazelett shut his mouth on Saturday.

Hazelett second round choke


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I vote went to Mclovin, but I think Daley has a bit too much packed into those hands. Damn there heavy


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I wonder if Daley is gonna look off for this fight, he weighed in at 172 and the athletic commission would not give him the chance to lose the last pounds o he must have been drained, interesting to see how this comes into play.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That's lame. He only needed to lose a single pound. He could've done that running home.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> That's lame. He only needed to lose a single pound. He could've done that running home.


Yeah, that's because he lives in the UK


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bahhaha! He could've done that running to his hotel.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I didn't see the weigh in video did he look that weak?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I think we're going to see Dustin go to sleep tonight...


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I didn't see the weigh in video did he look that weak?


Yes. He was really slow. I thought he would faint on the scale. He could barely flex his arms.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I didn't see the weigh in video did he look that weak?


He looked pretty bad. Veeery slow and lethargic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not a good sign he is gonna have to try and put it away early but if loses some explosiveness that won't be easy.

Good, I bet against Daley cause I'm still bitter over what he did to Kampmann.


----------



## skybluesazip (Oct 13, 2009)

As the english man from the midlands i am im saying semtex all the way.

However if this fight hits the ground then i feel McLovin may have a new arm to put on his fireplace

(sorry that was cheesy)


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

paul dayley by second round tko


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Hopefully Hazelett pulls a Jake Shields and subs Daley early, can't stand his attitude.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Hopefully Hazelett pulls a Jake Shields and subs Daley early, can't stand his attitude.


It is very possible if it hits the ground. Just have to hope that Hazelett can get the fight to the ground!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Interesting thought here, how pissed do you guys think Dana is at Daley right now? After he destroyed Kampman I really think Dana feels Daley is gonna be a contender and has obviously gotten behind him by putting him in the semi main slot over Yvel/JDS and on the countdown show, and then Daly pulls a Alves and doesn't make weight, what the f*** is with the WW division anyway seem like the up and comers just don't take making weight seriously.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Interesting thought here, how pissed do you guys think Dana is at Daley right now? After he destroyed Kampman I really think Dana feels Daley is gonna be a contender and has obviously gotten behind him by putting him in the semi main slot over Yvel/JDS and on the countdown show, and then Daly pulls a Alves and doesn't make weight, what the f*** is with the WW division anyway seem like the up and comers just don't take making weight seriously.


He knew Hazelett would take the fight either way. Why make weight if your opponent will accecpt the fact that your 4 lbs heavier. Which is why im rooting for Hazelett 10x more now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Because Daley gives up ten percent of his purse because of it and even if he wins he has no chance of any of the fight night bonuses like knock out of the night since Dana disqualifies fighters who don't make weight.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Because Daley gives up ten percent of his purse because of it and even if he wins he has no chance of any of the fight night bonuses like knock out of the night since Dana disqualifies fighters who don't make weight.


This is true, plus its unprofessional and looks bad on the UFC that their co-main event can't make weight


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh and Hazelett is one of the smallest WW in the UFC. IF he pulls a Rumble/Yoshida I'm not going to discredit Hazelett one bit.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Have you seen the weigh in pics? Hazelett actually looks a fair bit bigger than Daley.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow the voting is 50/50 right now lol this fight is really really a toss up. Glad that it is the Co ME it definitely has the potential to be a great one.:thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Tough one.
On the feet, Daley by "decapitation punch".
On the ground, Hazelett by "arm breaking sub".


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am leaving for the fights!
I am calling either Daley by submission or Hazelett by KTFO! And no that is not a typo!!!:sarcastic12:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Interesting thought here, how pissed do you guys think Dana is at Daley right now? After he destroyed Kampman I really think Dana feels Daley is gonna be a contender and has obviously gotten behind him by putting him in the semi main slot over Yvel/JDS and on the countdown show, and then Daly pulls a Alves and doesn't make weight, what the f*** is with the WW division anyway seem like the up and comers just don't take making weight seriously.


Its bullshit. Theres no excuse for not making weight. You have plenty of time to train and get your body ready. If you can't do it, you shouldn't fight. 

Anyone know how much weight Daley cuts?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The commission should've just let him drop the extra pound.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Apparently he looked pretty slow and weak at the weigh ins, they won't let you endanger yourself.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Its bullshit. Theres no excuse for not making weight. You have plenty of time to train and get your body ready. If you can't do it, you shouldn't fight.
> 
> Anyone know how much weight Daley cuts?


Agreed. I don't mind people going for a weight, but if you can't do it, you shouldn't get to fight. I know that's not realistic from a business standpoint, but maybe if they risk losing half their purse, or higher, they'd not try to cut so much.

But am I the only one wondering if this will be another Maia, Marquardt?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Agreed. I don't mind people going for a weight, but if you can't do it, you shouldn't get to fight. I know that's not realistic from a business standpoint, but maybe if they risk losing half their purse, or higher, they'd not try to cut so much.
> 
> But am I the only one wondering if this will be another Maia, Marquardt?


I'm not. Hazelett is a gamer. I actually won't be surprised if Paul gets worn out and Hazelett tees off on him.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Man, I'm tapping out from that horrible, warbling entrance music from Hazelett


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WTF was that kick


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Wooo! Daley!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Daley...wow


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

"He's doing very well on his feet against Paul Daley"... 3 seconds later. Pow.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

1 punch is all it takes with this guy...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want Kos vs Daley.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> "He's doing very well on his feet against Paul Daley"... 3 seconds later. Pow.


Is it over? Maia, Marquardt 2?


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Brutal............don't forget to duck GSP


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I want Kos vs Daley.


That makes 2 of us.

Sign this fight Joe Silva!!!!


----------



## TomUK (Nov 22, 2009)

Powww!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Jesus, that was a KO! I really want to see Daley fight some very well rounded guys now!


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Fitch vs Daley..or Kosheck vs Daley plz


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Good odds on Daley too. I didn't think Hazelett could take Daley down. He's so frail. He didn't think so either apparently and got KTFO.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I want Kos vs Daley.


This or alves vs daley will be FIREWORKS 

If they add this to 111 it will be Great card .


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

a good wrestler who can get a double leg on Daley shoud be able to beat, I think he would KO Kos if Kos even tried to stand with him for a few seconds, I would rather seem him fight Fitch first


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm upset. 

Put Daley up against Johnson next.


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

I figured Daley would KO this guy...

edit: Did you guys see that girl with the black hair?.. wow she's hot.. she should be a octagon girl


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

MCLOVIN NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!1


So sad to see that  I hope he bounces back.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I'm upset.
> 
> Put Daley up against Johnson next.


Wow, what a fight that would be.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 1, 2010)

i reckon daley gon knock mcloving out cold


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Agreed. I don't mind people going for a weight, but if you can't do it, you shouldn't get to fight. I know that's not realistic from a business standpoint, but maybe if they risk losing half their purse, or higher, they'd not try to cut so much.
> 
> But am I the only one wondering if this will be another Maia, Marquardt?


it's not like he was gona be just one pound over for the fight. You know he was loading on weight since the weigh-in. Unfair advantage.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

As predicted, Daley would drop Hazelett before Dustin even thought of taking him down.

Hear that "McLovin" bandwagon moving into a ditch. That's what you get when you have a lame nickname and no stand-up. Daley is da shit...pity when someone does take him down though


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Daley has pretty solid TDD and hazeleet doesnt have the best take downs...I see this fight ending just like the Kampman fight. 1st round KO/TKO for Daley.


Daley vs Fitch or Kos? Saying that i would much prefer Daley to fight Alves for entertainment value.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Guess Daley was right, Dustin probably never did get hit like that before. Daley and Kos should fight next that would be interesting.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I really hope Daley is working like a motherclucker on TDD and his overall ground game. It'd be a shame to have another brit fighter dissapear into mid level ability, especially with the striking he has.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> I really hope Daley is working like a motherclucker on TDD and his overall ground game. It'd be a shame to have another brit fighter dissapear into mid level ability, especially with the striking he has.


I hope so as well, well rounded mma is the way to become and stay a champ or high level contender, that said I don't hear about any brits really training high level grappling.. can anyone name any fighters or teams out of the uk that do?
and if so what do they train, bjj, *****????


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

TBH I don't see Alves being a threat to Daley becuase Alves has weak ground game on on the feet Daley is faster and stronger than him. Same can be said for Anthony Johnson.

I think the only two WWs in the UFC game that can stop him before he meets GSP are John Fitch and Josh Koscheck.



_RIVAL_ said:


> I think we're going to see Dustin go to sleep tonight...


Hey good call bro, we must be related...


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Honestly i think Daley would crush Hardy or Swick and i think he is a bigger threat to GSP then anybody in the division atm


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

alizio said:


> Honestly i think Daley would crush Hardy or Swick and i think he is a bigger threat to GSP then anybody in the division atm


GSP would need to stay on the ground with his GNP here. All 5 rounds. He'll be able to win the fight there.

If they stand Daley will hit his button.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> GSP would need to stay on the ground with his GNP here. All 5 rounds. He'll be able to win the fight there.
> 
> If they stand Daley will hit his button.


 the big question i have about Daley is how will his power and speed be late in the 3rd or in championship rounds?? If he gases signifigantly he will get owned late by GSP. Lord knows grappling with GSP for 2 rounds has gassed even the best WWs.


----------



## MMAUK (Oct 9, 2009)

I think it's about time AKA fighters start fighting eachother. Swick v Kos (when Swick loses to Paulo Thiago), and give Daley to Paulo Thiago. Dan Hardy can fight Fitch when he loses to GSP, and the winner of Thiago/Daley v Fitch/Hardy gets the next title shot.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

alizio said:


> the big question i have about Daley is how will his power and speed be late in the 3rd or in championship rounds?? If he gases signifigantly he will get owned late by GSP. Lord knows grappling with GSP for 2 rounds has gassed even the best WWs.


And that could be Daleys krytonite, we haven't seen his cardio yet.

But I do know this..GSP would need to use the GNP against him and not try to engage.

GSP wins this fight via wrestling and GNP period.

Taking a standing approach would not be wise at all and could very well end with St. Pierre picking his face up off that canvas.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MMAUK said:


> I think it's about time AKA fighters start fighting eachother. Swick v Kos (when Swick loses to Paulo Thiago), and give Daley to Paulo Thiago. Dan Hardy can fight Fitch when he loses to GSP, and the winner of Thiago/Daley v Fitch/Hardy gets the next title shot.


Yay, lets put the Semtex in a mini tournament with the last 3 guys GSP beat so that he has a 75% chance of fighting one of them again, you know since they all were so competitive...(I don't see the hardy fight being competitive at all)


I think Kos/Daley makes the most sense, it gives Kos the big win he needs to get a title shot or it proves Daley can deal with a great wrestler which at least makes him a semi credible opponent for GSP.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Yay, lets put the Semtex in a mini tournament with the last 3 guys GSP beat so that he has a 75% chance of fighting one of them again, you know since they all were so competitive...


Kos vs GSP would be a different fight this time. Josh has grown in leaps and bounds stylistically since their first meeting.

I'm not saying Kos would win, but I do think that he'd give GSP some *serious* trouble.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

He hasen't changed much since the GSP fight. He still has the same brawling style and great wrestling.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Kos vs GSP would be a different fight this time. Josh has grown in leaps and bounds stylistically since their first meeting.


Only problem, GSP has grown even bigger leaps and bounds since their first meeting.


----------



## MMAUK (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't see who else there is for GSP to fight. Other than Hardy, Daley and Thiago, there's nobody left for him to beat. Matt Brown?

GSP needs to step up in weight, and let the rest of the welterweights slug it out. 

Anybody seen much of John Hathaway?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> He hasen't changed much since the GSP fight. He still has the same brawling style and great wrestling.


If you think his striking is the same that you haven't watched his fights close enough.



Vale_Tudo said:


> Only problem, GSP has grown even bigger leaps and bounds since their first meeting.


I'm not taking anything away from GSP here, I just see Josh giving him a much more compeditive fight this time around.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Josh would do a lot better, especially considering he'd actually train wrestling for that fight unlike last time when he was completely unprepared.


----------



## brucelee23 (Mar 4, 2009)

Daley is awesome, he used to train at a boxing gym down the road from me. He has the ground game too, just he has never really had a chance to prove it. I would love to see daley fight alves, but alves wont test him on the mat, only ko power.Daley needs a solid wrestler next like koscheck or fitch. I personally see fitch or koscheck being pauls next opponant. I wouldnt be surprised if his next bout is over here in the uk when the ufc next hold a show in london.
Also guys, rule out hardy vs daley, they are training partners and longtime friends, both went to the states for 18 months to train jj with eddie bravo. Theres no way they would fight ever.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> He hasen't changed much since the GSP fight. He still has the same brawling style and great wrestling.


True. 

But he was the first victim of the ultimate version of GSP that was coming off the Serra loss. He had no idea what he was up against. 

Koscheck probably gets KO'd by headkick like Hughes did though. :laugh:


----------

